

An Auction That Google Was Content to Lose - maxwell
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/04/technology/04auction.html?ex=1364961600&en=394f0b8dd93512fd&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
ebukys
Ha, I'll bet Verizon waited them out on purpose, just to make them wimper a
bit.

------
ctingom
Good read.

